# Programm Blu ray Disk abspielen (kostenlos)



## Deon (27. Januar 2010)

Hey suche ein kostenloses Programm mit dem ich Blu-rays auf meinem Pc gucken kann. Blu ray Laufwerk habe ich. Damals benutzte ich Power DVD 7 und das war auch sehr gut nur jetzt habe ich pc aufgerüstet und jetzt kann ich es net mehr instaliieren. ist zum fertig pc dazu gekommen

Wäre dankbar für hilfreiche antworten


----------



## midnight (27. Januar 2010)

Naja außer PowerDVD und WinDVD hast du kaum auswahl. TotalMedia gäbs noch, kostet aber auch Geld.

so far


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Januar 2010)

Kostenlose BluRay Software gibt es nicht, da die Hersteller die Lizenzen einkaufen müssen und die wohl kaum kostenlos an die Nutzer weiter geben^^ Warum kannst du denn Power DVD7 nicht installieren (konnte das BluRays wiedergeben?)? Sonst bleibt dir wohl nur eine neue Version zu kaufen.


----------



## Bauer87 (28. Januar 2010)

Da für Linux keine BR-Player-Software verkauft wird (zumindest nach meinem Wissensstand), kommen aus der Ecke sehr brauchbare Ansätze, legal gekaufte BR-Filme auf einem im PC eingebauten BR-Laufwerk abzuspielen.


----------



## Deon (28. Januar 2010)

Power dvd 7 kann ich net mehr installn weil das programm zu meinem aldi pc dazukam und da ich aufgerüstet habe kann ich net mehr installn denn ich muss eine seriennumer eingeben


----------



## feivel (28. Januar 2010)

die seriennummer müsste doch auf der beiliegenden hülle sein?


----------



## Deon (28. Januar 2010)

nene das programm ist auf soner dvd wo einfach nur alle treiber und tools wie nero bullguard und adobe reader drauf sind


----------

